# Usher mit Hund in L.A. - 5x



## sunrise-style (27 März 2008)

​


----------



## Tokko (27 März 2008)

Also der Hund passt ja so gar nicht zu Ihm.....
Ich kann diese kleinen "Taschenratten" nicht ab.

Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag.

Gruß.
Tokkio


----------

